

Sharing secrets and distributing passwords: Shamir's Algorithm - zorlem
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/november22012/index.html

======
zorlem
This is one of the best (simple) explanations of Shamir's Secret Sharing
Scheme [0] which has a solid working implementation [1]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamir%27s_Secret_Sharing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamir%27s_Secret_Sharing)

[1]: [http://point-at-infinity.org/ssss/](http://point-at-infinity.org/ssss/)

